# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Öldürülen PKK'lıya miting gibi cenaze töreni

## bozok

*Tehlikeli görüntüler* 



*üldürülen PKK'lıya miting gibi cenaze töreni* 

*Ali LEYLAK- ümer PINAR/HİLVAN (şanlıurfa), (DHA)* 

SİİRT’in Pervari İlçesi’nde 2 asker ve 3 köy korucusunun şehit olduğu çatışmada öldürülen 12 PKK’lı arasında bulunan ‘Kemal Urfa’ kod adlı 24 yaşındaki Yasin üzmen’in cenaze töreni örgüt yanlılarının gövde gösterisine döndü.

Siirt’te güvenlik güçleriyle girdikleri çatışmada ölü olarak ele geçirilen PKK’lılardan Yasin üzmen’in cenazesi ailesi tarafından teslim alındıktan sonra Batman Belediyesi'ne ait cenaze aracıyla gece yarısı Hilvan’a getirildi. İlçede cenazeyi yaklaşık 2 bin kişi meşale yakıp, ‘PKK’, ‘ücalan’ ve ‘intikam’ sloganlarıyla karşıladı.

Cenazeye BDP şanlıurfa Milletvekili İbrahim Binici, BDP şanlıurfa İl Başkanı İbrahim Ayhan, PKK elebaşı Abdullah ücalan’ın kardeşi Mehmet ücalan ile örgütün Kuzey Irak’taki elebaşılarından Murat Karayılan’ın kardeşi Bozan Karayılan da katıldı.

*YOLU TRAFİğE KAPATTILAR*

*üldürülen PKK'lıya miting gibi cenaze töreni*





*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

İntikam sloganlarıyla Hilvan ilçe merkezinde yapılan ve PKK’nın gövde gösterisine dönen yürüyüş sırasında, yüzleri maskeli bir grup genç, kamyon lastikleri yığarak şanlıurfa- Diyarbakır karayolunu trafiğe kapattı. Bir süre trafiğe kapanan ve araç geçişine izin verilmeyen yolda barikat olarak kurulan lastikleri ateşe vermek isteyen grup, BDP şanlıurfa Milletvekili İbrahim Binici tarafından ikna edildikten sonra yol yeniden ulaşıma açıldı

Gece geç saatlerde Hilvan’ın Kavalık Köyü'ne götürülen teröist üzmen’in cenazesi, burada Türkçe ve Kürtçe sloganlar eşliğinde kılınan cenaze namazının ardından defnedildi.




06.07.2010 Salı *16:04 / VATAN*

----------

